# getting my belongings to mexico city



## mwatson2687 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am moving to mexico city in june. i need help with everything. how do i get all of my stuff over there? how do i furnish our apartment? what should i bring and what should i leave behind?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mwatson2687 said:


> ... what should i leave behind?


Whatever it is you can't pack into a suitcase or box and bring with you on an airplane. Leave everything else behind. Really. That's the thing to do. Tough as it sounds. Leave all that "stuff" behind. There will be many opportunities to purchase what you need in the D.F. to furnish your apartment. At the end of the day ... it's also the most economical way to move there.


----------

